# New Urbex book



## Lusker (Feb 25, 2011)

Finally our book is done and available through our new website www.urbexadventures.com
The price is 43.£ shipping included, for this 200+ pages hardcover book with over 600 pictures from world wide exploring.
There is a little preview on the webside

Email order through our website


----------



## Lusker (Mar 15, 2011)

Hmmmm


----------



## Lolz101 (Mar 15, 2011)

Had a wee look at your site, some cracking shots! I never buy books but i get them out of the library hopefully they will get this in, I was surprised to find they had "Beauty in Decay" on the shelf.

Good luck with your book!


----------



## sharondave (Mar 25, 2011)

*Hello*

Good luck for it hope it will e very interesting book,,,,,,


----------

